# Amazing Photos of Frozen Lakes and Ponds That Look Like Art!



## SeaBreeze (Jan 4, 2015)

Very cool photos here of frozen lakes and ponds that look like art...http://www.boredpanda.com/frozen-lakes-ponds-ice/


----------



## Raven (Jan 4, 2015)

All are spectacular but I particularly like # 3, Pond in Switzerland and
# 5, Frost Flowers in the Arctic Ocean.
Wonderful natural beauty.


----------



## Greeneyes (Jan 15, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Very cool photos here of frozen lakes and ponds that look like art...http://www.boredpanda.com/frozen-lakes-ponds-ice/



Incredibly breathtaking photos, Seabreeze...they were fun to look at.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 15, 2016)

Stunningly beautiful.


----------

